

Canopy Labs (YC S12) Relaunches to Help Businesses with “Fuzzy” Customer Funnels - cl42
http://techcrunch.com/2015/03/06/canopy-labs-relaunch/

======
skhl
Thanks TechCrunch for covering our new platform launch!

